# Important Safety Info> Please Read



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

First of all I hope everone has a great hunting season. Not just the harvest, but much needed valuable time spent with friends, family, kids, etc at the deer camp and in the woods. We ourselves will be out there. Make some lifetime memories.

Now onto the subject. Many of you know me and some do not. 
On December 4, 2005 my Little girl 6 1/2 Died in a freak accident. She was hunting with my father on his ranch and they saw some hogs run across the road. They stopped to shoot one. Ryleigh was sitting in the passenger seat of my dad's jeep Cherokee with ear protection/ safety glasses on. My dad always concerned about hunting safety.

My Dad opened his door, used the jam as a brace and shot down the road at a pig. But something had gone wrong. The bullet fragmented/Ricocheted and a very very very tiny fragment had come backward into the jeep striking Ryleigh in the heart. So tiny you would not believe it. She never cried and was not scared. There was very little blood. A drop or 2.

The entrance looked like a tiny paper cut. It was just in the wrong place. At the time he was not sure what or how bad it was. He just rushed her to the hospital. They taked all the way there until she passed out from internal blood loss. Then they found out where and what. Unfortunately they could not save her. This has been so hard on us and my dad(58yrs old). Because he felt like he was keeping her safe.

We miss her more everyday, But the boys 10 and 12 and I are still out hunting and living as she would want. I have no problem with how my little girl died. She was doing exactly what she wanted to be doing and she was with someone that loved her so very much. I could only be so lucky. Many death's in this world are much more horrible. She was my dad's favorite person in the whole world. Thats why she was there.

We lived a wonderful life with her and are so very grateful for the 6 1/2 years that the good Lord gave us with her. We could have never had her at all. So we are thankful for what we had. We have many awesome hunting and fishing memories to cherish until we see her agian.

Her Life and death has been such a life changing event for so many. I have seen and continue to see so much good come out this that it amazes me. I was told another story by someone this last Saturday on how her death change this person's life and saved their family. God works wonders through all things.

You have a 1 in 500,000 chance of being killed in a hunting shooting in Texas and a 1-5,000 chance of being killed in a car wreck. Much more dangerous to be in a car wreck. But things still happen. We were the 1 in 500,000

All I ask is to THINK MORE ABOUT SAFETY this year while out hunting. Talk to your campmates about it. We sometimes after years of doing the same thing get to comfortable and forget about Safety. No loaded guns in camp, trucks, etc. And PLEASE DO NOT SHOOT FROM YOUR TRUCK. 
http://ryleigh-shelton.memory-of.com scroll through her photo album. We are still loading pictures. I have alot of hunting/fishing pictures still to add.

Not all people live to be old. Today is a gift. Use it wisely. 
Yesterday is gone for ever, Tomorrow is not guaranteed, all you really have is Today. Make the most of it.
Have a great Year and Good luck.

PLEASE do not feel sorry for us. We were lucky to have known the value of time well spent together. And have many wonderful memories together. Those memories and experiences are worth any amount of pain that I have had to go through. We could have never had her at all. Sure it was short and it hurts but it was awesome. I just pray that all of you can have such an awesome life together.

I hope through these efforts to just get one person to make a change in the way they do things or to make a last second decision that might save their or someone else life.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I am at a complete loss of words. I am so, so sorry to hear about this. Thanks for your time and concern for the safety of others.


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

thank you and I will think of this often this season. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm speechless... so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't even know how to respond to this, I have 3 children of my own, I can only hope and pray that if I would have been in your shoes, that i could really reach deep and know that our great Father in Heaven has a reason, it would be the most diffucult and trying time, I will pray for you and your family that someday we will all know the reason for this as we will meet God our Father in Heaven!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well said and I hope everyone listens. What a lesson and inspiration.

Charlie


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

My wife and I are trying to adopt our first child right now, and we want children sooo badly we get goofy at the site of a new born. To hear (read) your story makes me want to break down and cry. I have a neice that is now 9 and loves going to the ranch, I can't imagine....

*You are a very strong and understanding person. Your family is blessed to have such a strong leader. I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your baby girl, and GREATLY appreciate you sharing your story.*


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. As a grandfather of a 3 year old, I can't even imagine how one deals with such a tragedy. Your family is an inspiration to all of us and may God continue to give you strength and comfort.


RE


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I printed your story and will post in the camp house Thursday for everybody to read. You are a true man of God to be able to stay strong and be an inspiration to so many people after such a tragedy. God bless


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

As a father of 2 beautiful little girls my heart goes out to you.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Ryleigh absolutey loved Hunting and Fishing. It was at the top of her things to do list.
She loved going out to the Duck or Deer blind since she was 3 and never complained about getting up early or being wet or cold. She loved being in the outdoors. She really liked to shoot. I started letting her shoot targets when she was 4. 

She also got right in the middle of the cleaning animals when I would let her. It was kind of like a biology class with all of them. Whats that and so on. She very much enjoyed watching the Sunrise and things coming to life for the day. Those early mornings can be tough on me from time to time now. But I cherish those times now too. Remembering the excitement she had of a new day in the woods/blind.

Her Motto was "If My Boys Can, So Can I" Never buying into that whole little sister thing. It did not matter what it was she was in. She was one tough outspoken little thing. She would let you know real quick that she was not little. And that she could do it too.

My life and many others lives were so blessed by having her in it. I miss the constant laughing and singing around the house.

We live in Nassau Bay so we spend and spent many evenings out on the water fishing and such. Once she hooked Redfish that nearly pulled her out of the boat. I had to hold her in and no matter how hard it pulled she would not give up the rod. It was 31.5 inches long and weighed 11.79 pounds. It turned out to be the biggest fish she ever caught. What a day and memory.

I also have 2 sons 10 and 12 that are becoming young men. We are still hunting and fishing. They love it so much. It would not be right to deny them that. Neither of them are scared of death and understand that it is part of the living process. That all live and all die. We do not know when we will die and we must live the best we can while we are here. And that life is not all about us. It is very important to help and give to others that are not as fortunate as we are. I have to raise them to be responsible caring adults.

Through this event we have been able to be a helping part to so many others lives. And it also in returns helps to heal our family. Life will never be the same without Ryleigh in it, but My Wife, Sons, and I continue to see great things happen in people lives that have been touched by Ryleigh and her/our story. That is a great legacy to a short lived life. 

We as a family choose to live Better not Bitter in all things. Life is difficult to say the least at times, but you still have a choice BITTER OR BETTER.

Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SpeckReds.. my brother has told me that he has a picture of his daughter and Ryleigh standing together at a mutual friends birthday party. I sent him your post and website not knowing he knew Ryleigh already. I can't imagine the loss and can only tell you God Bless with what you are doing.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Speckreds, I am glad you are bringing gun safety to the forefront. Too many times we take gunsafety for granted.. we all(our camp) try to handle weapons safely. Your story emphasizes why we should take every precaution, especially when young ones are around.. I am very sorry for your family's loss . I have a 4yo daughter that loves to hunt and fish with me. I had to gather myself after reading your post. Truly a heartbreaking story. It just goes to show that even when we try our best to be safe, sometimes the impossible happens.. God Bless you and your family!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Speckreds, I too am also at a loss for words. Thank you for having the courage to post this and remind us all how important it is to be safety conscious out in the deer woods this season. I admit I have been careless at times and there is absolutely no excuse for it. I remember this story in the newspaper and thinking what a tragedy it was for your family. I'm glad to hear you still hunt and fish. I can tell by your post that you have been comforted by God and we will say some prayers for ya'll. Good luck this season. I will be thinking about this post when I am out and about. Thank you.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Specreds, the issue has never come up so I never post about it but, I have lost a daughter also. Much different situation but still brings back those thoughts and pains reading your post. Thank you for putting a spotlight on the safety issue. You are truely a strong person and found an excellent way to keep your daughter's memory with you. God Bless.


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your daughter with us again. I remember reading about your daughter about a year ago. I cried then and I cried today. My wife also cried today. I have three children and my youngest is 7 (also a girl) May GOD contiue to bless and keep your family in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I am deeply touched and sadened for your loss and can not put it into words for the tears.

May God Bless you and your little one and Lord give them the strength to see past this I pray.

Thank You for this --I know it will Help someone!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, I will make a better focus on camp safety this year. We consider ourselves safe but we do have loaded guns in camp sometimes. Thanks for making me realize we can never be too safe and that anything can happen. Hope you and the boys get a good un this year.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I know its takes a special person to share this all with us. I will promise you I will be taking more time and thinking about safety more than I already do. I will pray for your family. Thanks again for sharing. It makes you think how lucky we all are, everyday that we are here. I have taken your words to heart and will share it with others. Thanks, The Cain's


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm going to stick this thread for a while. The author hopes it may help to save someone's life and I agree.

TH


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

OK I'm 35 in a manly oil field Biz and I had to explain the tears to about 5 people today. Lesson aside the story, strength and ability to share the experiance is remarkable. Thank you for being so open. As a father you sometimes take for granted the things you can't fathom. You try to make sure your family is safe and would lay your own life down to ensure that safety but sometimes things happen that are unexplainable. I made sure that when I got home I spent more time with my 8 year old daughter and gave her one or two too many hugs (in her opinion) as sorry as I am for you loss I hope it makes me a better father 


Thank you


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

That's something to turn a loss into a gain WOW ! I've been huntng with my son for 16 yrs it's always been the best of times with him he is now 22. This makes me really think about safe hunting I've tried to teach him.. Thanks You for and eye opener.. God Bless You ..


----------



## chazmac (Aug 10, 2007)

Specreds, I would like to thank you for your story. I can not imagine loosing a child. Your story should remind everybody that you just can not be to careful. I am grateful that you have God to comfort you and give you the strength to share your story with others in order to help. I would also ask that all the readers of your post keep you Dad in their prayers as well. For that to happen while your little girl was with him, even though he was doing everything he could to keep her safe, is tragic in itself. I prey that he is doing well and God will help him through this as well. You are to be commended for your efforts to help others. God Bless...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes it is unexplainable the lengths to which God will go to bring people closer to him. However, it is obvious, through your daughter's short life he has been able to reach many. It's no wonder you are so proud of your daughter.

I only pray that if I am ever in a similar situation that I will be able to see the blessings as you have.

God Bless you and your family.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I have three little ones who hunt with me. Thanks for the reminder of how important the little overlooked saftey issues are with them around. Best to you....


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

God Bless you and Yours....and Thank you for an inspiring post....

Charlie & Robs


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with out words. Godsend.....


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

God bless you and your family. Thank you so much for posting
the story and safty tips for all of us. I'll pray for your family,
esp. your father. Baker


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary, thanks for sharing your story. I had heard about this tragic accident through a mutual friend and could not begin to imagine the loss. Take care.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I am speechless. This office is wondering why I'm crying. I am so sorry for your loss. God Bless. CF?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

God bless you and your family and friends. Thank you for sharing. I am sure this will save at least one person, and it will probably never be known, but it served it's purpose. God bless.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank You to all that read and replied to this thread. Have a Great Hunting Season. Make some life long memories with friends and family and be safe. God Bless 
 Gary


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 6 year old son, and this is our first year to hunt with my husband. This story touched me to my core. Thank you for posting. Your bravery unreal. I will take what you have said to heart and remember! God Bless.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Just wanted to repost this for everyone. Opening day 2009 is only 3 days away. We will be out there. We always carry Great memories of Ryleigh to the woods with us. This season marks the 4th season since the accident. 
Last year I finally got my father back hunting in the woods. We have spent alot of time together working on stands this year getting ready for the up coming season. My son Thomas, My Dad, and I will be hunting together on opening 3 days from now. 

Everyone have a great safe season.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I was not around when you posted this originally. You are one big man to put this into words only to ask people to THINK and not to get sympathy. I know this hurt you and the family something terrible, especially your Dad. THANK YOU for reposting or I never would have seen it and THANK YOU for using a tragedy to try and keep others safe.

Darlene


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your story, and for the important message about safety. We all need a reminder now and then. And a message like yours demonstrates how devastating things can happen no matter how safe we think we are.

The attitude and demeanor of you and your family are inspiring. And I really like your expression "better not bitter". It can be applied to any situation in life.

28 years ago we lost our youngest daughter to a sudden devastating illness. She was a happy healthy 18 month old and then 4 days later she was gone. So we know your loss and your pain. Like yours, my family also rejoices in the happy memories of our "angel". 

Again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I too have not seen this before. As so many others have said, "I am speechless." Don't know how I would go on if we lost our girl, except to say that God has a plan for everyone, so we, like you, would make it on Faith....

Having said that, thanks for the reminder and God Bless y'all...


T-BONE


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

This has made me cry every time I have read this from the very beginning. I have a 2 year old and I really don't think I could go on without him in the event something happened to him. I am so blessed to have him and thank God everyday for him. He is my soul and my strength! Being a Paramedic, I have seen alot of suffering and death and their is nothing more tragic than when a little one is hurt or worse. I hug & kiss mine every chance I get, as I realize there maybe little time left in any of our lives together and I always want him to know how much he is loved and appreciated. You just never know when the Lord and Savior will call us home. Its his hugs and love that he shows me, that keeps me grounded and sain when the times get tough and or I get home from a bad call!

Please, stay safe and take care of each other out there. Because, you just never know! God Bless Ryleigh, her family and God Bless all those that venture out to partake in God's great outdoors. "Through Faith All Things Are Possible"!!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

My daughter is 10-1/2 and has been hunting with me and her grandfather since she was 3-1/2. I can't begin to imagine the pain and loss you and your family are experiencing. Thank you for sharing her story with us and may we all exercise more safety for having read it.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Gary, I think about your little girl all the time. The last time I saw her was when I went to your house to pick up some spoons, she was just a toddler then, and the cutest little thing. She was about the same age as my youngest daughter, and my heart was truly broken when I heard the news. Being a single Dad now, my girls are my world, and I don't know what I'd do without them. You truly are an inspiration to me and many others, and you've shown what being a Father really means. God bless you and your family always. I know Ryliegh is looking down from Heaven with a smile on her face, and telling everyone up there, "thats my Daddy".

Your Friend, 
Gerry


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

This is the first I have heard of your daughters story. I find as I get older, I'm alot more emotional than I was as a younger man. I don't mind saying I wiped away a few tears upon reading of your wonderful little girl.

Rest assured your little angel lit up alot of lives and will have a lasting impact on many.

When I was 10 I had a friend next door who was 7. His name was Shane Simms. I would play over at his home or him at mine often. It's been too long, and I wasn't there when it happened but one day his father had shot a buck and had hung it in the backyard. There was a ladder next to the hanging deer. His father had gone inside for something and Shane climed the ladder and somehow became entangled in the rope and was hung. That was almost 40 years ago. Yet I still think of Shane often. Everyone, do be careful. Earl


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I have beautiful kids of my own and the same age- I don't know what I would do if something ever happenede to them. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Speckreds. Her story wont be forgotten and is still helping others today.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

cxjcherokec said:


> Speckreds. Her story wont be forgotten and is still helping others today.


Amen.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder! So sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have red your story every year. I have told your story when ever it is appropriate. And every time, it breaks my heart. I cannot imagine your pain. You and your family are always in my prayers. I admire your strength to share this each year. Much respect Brother.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder! So sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Still breaks my heart to read this every year! But I do take it as a reminder to be extra careful and NEVER hunt out of the cab of a truck! My girl is 13 this year and loves to hunt with daddy. Every time we are in the stand I think of this. So sorry for your loss Speckreds!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss brother dang can't imagine that never know God bless bud


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

cj9271 said:


> I printed your story and will post in the camp house Thursday for everybody to read. You are a true man of God to be able to stay strong and be an inspiration to so many people after such a tragedy. God bless


I also sent out to all my lease hunters and every hunting friend I know - very powerful


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

As a Opa, I cant imagine. Sorry for your loss, and hope and pray for your Dad. 
Be Blessed


----------

